# Pop up blind for bow hunting



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

What are some good brands/models of pop up blinds to bow hunt out of? There are hundreds of brands and styles, just looking for some advice and pro/cons of each. Thanks in advance


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Make sure it is big enough to suit your needs. I normally go cheap as don't seem to last...cows, storms, tree branches, thiefs,etc...


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm the opposite I believe you should buy the nicest as they tend to perform better for me.

I like the rhino's


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I think if you are going to put it up, hunt in it, and then take it down and put it away, you are right, get a quality one.

I leave them out for the season, a cow will not care how much you paid and even the best ones are not cow proof. 

I have had three of them stolen, 150 hurts a lot less than 500.

This is unusual for me as I normally prefer to spend my money on better things. I guess it all depends on your circumstances and finances.


----------



## genedfd (Aug 12, 2014)

txdukklr said:


> I'm the opposite I believe you should buy the nicest as they tend to perform better for me.
> 
> I like the rhino's


X2


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Anyone ever build a ground blind for bow hunting. My son got his first deer with a bow this year and now he is hooked. We put up a make shift blind this year. Not the best but it worked. We want to build one we can take apart and re assemble at the lease. Any tips or pictures would be appreciated. Plus it's another reason for us to go to Junction and hang out together.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I have built them out of cattle panels and carpet, plywood, and a PVC frame and then covered with camo material. I really like the panel ones, but they are harder to move around than a tent blind. I think you can make them for alittle over a hundred.

I killed a deer out of one this year, that was just heavy black plastic tied in a natural hole in the brush, no roof or anything.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I have a Barronnett that I really like. It's really big and I can stand up in it without hitting my head.


----------



## Freight Mover (Feb 17, 2013)

I use the Ameristep 
Right now is a good time to pick one up for clearance, never pay full retail.

The bigger the better. You need to have clearance to draw the bow as well as the height.

I have had just as good luck sitting behind a brush blind as I have in a pop up. Much cheaper, just spending time cutting branches.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Lot's of good brands out there in the $150 range. I wouldn't go too crazy until you find out you like it. That being said, I love hunting out of a pop up. I've had deer within three yards chomping on a prickly pear clueless to my existence.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Primos double bull dbl wide

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

I agree with taking them down after season. Not only for reasons stated above, but I have used most brands and they will fade their color in the hot Texas heat. 

I tried one from Gander Mountain this year with a zip-in floor (rattle-snakes), but it had some noise when moving around. Just an FYI, but I love hunting out of the pop-up blinds (especially during rainy season)


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Knotty Fly said:


> I agree with taking them down after season. Not only for reasons stated above, but I have used most brands and they will fade their color in the hot Texas heat.
> 
> I tried one from Gander Mountain this year with a zip-in floor (rattle-snakes), but it had some noise when moving around. Just an FYI, but I love hunting out of the pop-up blinds (especially during rainy season)


I had one with the zip on floor and never used it for the same reason. Too noisy.

I plan on hunting an Axis buck this season so my pop up with stay put for a while.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I still use a double bull matrix 360, pre-Primos. Maybe I'm just getting old, but no longer crawl in it early morning at dark 30. Too many snakes. Evening hunts work better for me, where I can see what I'm dealing w/. I never leave it up for the whole season.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Does anyone build blinds out of natural cover ? Just curious as to which one would work better a pop up or natural cover


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Pop up due to the darkness you achieve 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

rut-ro said:


> Does anyone build blinds out of natural cover ? Just curious as to which one would work better a pop up or natural cover


If your setup is going to be more permanent then natural cover is nice. Still, you get a lot of grace with movement especially when drawing your bow in a pop up.


----------



## Law Dawg (Mar 18, 2013)

g2outfitter said:


> Primos double bull dbl wide
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


 Primos Dark Horse has given me the best results


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

You can kill deer from a natural blind of course, I have done it plenty of times.

The advantage of natural, is of course it blends in perfectly to the other vegetation in the area and, in theory, the animals should get use to it quicker.

It is also free to make, except for your labor and time of course.

The disadvantages are you have to wear complete camo, and you have to be very still and hunt just like in another type of stand (as the guys above have pointed out). No picking up a gatoraid and drinking, no reading a crime novel, and no angry birds or espn for football scores.

You can not fold up a natural blind and move it, and it will not keep the wind and rain off of you.

I would recommend, if you want to go more natural, at least get some camo burlap or other material, and small cord or bungee cords. Stretch it around the inside of your natural cover, like an inside wall. The more hidden you are the more chance you can draw with an animal close.

I did not mention scent, because I don't believe tent blinds keep enough scent in to make a difference. At least that is my experience.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Double Bull or any Primos brand. Not sure they make the Double Bulls any more I also have a primos Matrix. Go with the best and forget the rest. You will have it for life. And they are a treat to hunt out of in cold cold weather vs a hanging bow stand 18 feet off the ground. My wife agrees.


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

Promos club xl is huge


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

I like Primos as well... I like to feel the ground under my feet in any case... My preference for hunting is ground blind any day...


----------



## bordovskyrl (Apr 22, 2013)

Try to minimize the black hole effect the windows give off and I like a blind just big enough to draw and make the shot! Two windows out the front split so you can hide between when drawing, everything else closed off.


----------

